

iPhone OS updated - 16g
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9178394/Apple_leaves_iPad_vulnerable_after_monster_iPhone_patch_job

======
tptacek
Wow. Epic misreporting. The iPad _may_ be vulnerable to any number of the bugs
fixed in iOS 4. The iPad will get iOS 4 in Fall. It does not follow from those
two statements that the iPad will remain vulnerable until Fall.

~~~
spoondan
The reporting isn't so bad. But the headline writing is atrocious.

------
revetkn
Unlike iPhone/iTouch, iPad runs iOS 3.2, which I'm assuming includes some or
all of the bugfixes that are part of 4.0. Of course this is pure speculation
like the original article, though - if anyone has a detailed 3.2 and 4.0
changelist, please post it.

------
kevinelliott
Would be nice if these holes, and subsequently articles pointing them out,
caused Apple to release iOS4 early to iPad owners, rather than back porting
the bug fixes. It's higly unlikely that it'll budge their schedule, but it
would be a welcomed move!

------
henryw
"Most of the patched vulnerabilities were in WebKit"

reading this makes me not want to use webkit, which includes google chrome.
maybe i'll go back to firefox.

~~~
DougBTX
Chrome probably has the fastest update rate of current web browsers, their
articles on updates using compressed binary diffs are worth a read:
[http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/software...](http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/software-updates-courgette)

------
TeHCrAzY
I hate how the page scrolls me down to the "sponsored links" section upon
loading.

